# Any suggestions??



## Tinytami (Aug 23, 2020)

I have a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT, I have been trying, to no avail to find a body kit for it. I have looked at multiple sites and it seems like everyone I have looked at, stopped making any type of body kits after 2015. Does anyone have any information on where I might have any luck.

Thank you


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I would check ebay for that sort of stuff. It may not be great quality and may need painted, but I bet you’ll find some of what you’re looking for.


----------



## Tinytami (Aug 23, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> I would check ebay for that sort of stuff. It may not be great quality and may need painted, but I bet you’ll find some of what you’re looking for.


Sadly, I have taken that route already, there is very very little there and what I have found would honestly not even be worth buying. You can throw lipstick on a pig, but its still a pig ya know lol?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Tinytami said:


> Sadly, I have taken that route already, there is very very little there and what I have found would honestly not even be worth buying. You can throw lipstick on a pig, but its still a pig ya know lol?


Haha, aftermarket isn't there for the gen2 and the car is no longer in production. I'm not sure of any kits, but you could always have a place custom fabricate one for the $$$


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

I’m assuming you have a sedan right?








2017 Chevy Cruze Body Kits & Ground Effects – CARiD.com


If you want to make a performance and personal styling statement with your 2017 Chevy Cruze, our huge selection of body kits & ground effects is the place to start.




www.carid.com


----------



## Tinytami (Aug 23, 2020)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> I’m assuming you have a sedan right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it is the sedan


----------



## Tinytami (Aug 23, 2020)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> I’m assuming you have a sedan right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! More there than any other place I've looked!


----------

